# Chladophora!



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

This is my second post on APC. Being a newb, I am bound to have some algae problems, and I have successfully fought off black beard, green spot, green water, and diatoms, but chladophora? It's just not fair! Is there any way to rid my aquarium of this stuff? So far, manual removal and Excel are what I am using. I haven't done a water change for a couple weeks, could this be the problem? It is not so bad yet, but my moss is totally swallowed up by the stuff.
Thanks, Peter


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never had excel work. Try a 3-4 day black out. This will weaken it. Follow it with daily doses of H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) directly on the clado. Make sure you turn off your filter for about 20 minutes so it stays where you put it and it can act. You can use 3ml/gal of H2O2. REMEMBER to turn your filter back on. Do this everyday until you see the clado gone. Continue to pick off any you see that is large enough to pick off. 

Make sure your tank it clean. Don't forget water changes. Make sure your substrate cap is clean. Keep your filters maintained on a regular basis.

Back off on your light. Your light is too intense for your tank. That's usually what brings clado on. You may need to adjust your amount of light and or your duration.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi PeterE,

I see you are a new member, welcome to APC! Cladophora is definitely one of the tougher algae to combat. Here is where I go when I need suggestions to deal with an algae problem.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Tex Gal and Seattle Aquarist, it seems like there may be hope for my tank after all. Now that you mention the photoperiod, I think I have been maybe leaving it on for a little too long...oops. Anyway, that seems pretty straightforward. Thanks again!


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

welcome aboard from the "black-eye susan" State (maryland). good luck with your algae problem.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I was reading the "h202 as an algae remover" thread, and read that light was a main catalyst of the h202. I assume, then, that I should not spot treat while the lights will be off for a couple days? Or can I, as long as I do a reasonably big water change after 20 minutes or so?


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

I've only had this once a long time ago. I got it in my 10 gallon tank with moderately high light and DIY CO2 (not enough CO2 is what did it I think). I combated it by manually removing it, doing a blackout, and adding about 15 amano shrimp. Seemed to work pretty well, but probably not feasible for bigger tanks.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I think my kribs and ram would probably eat them. Thanks, though. I didn't know Amano shrimp ate clado. Do crs? I know I couldn't put them in there. On second thought, would two small kribs and a 2 inch eat all small shrimp in my tank?


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

PeterE said:


> I was reading the "h202 as an algae remover" thread, and read that light was a main catalyst of the h202. I assume, then, that I should not spot treat while the lights will be off for a couple days? Or can I, as long as I do a reasonably big water change after 20 minutes or so?


The H2O2 only does its stuff during the break down process catalyzed by light. Pouring it in while the tank is dark will do no good.

You know, algae is not necessarily bad. I've introduced _Cladophora_ to several of my tanks. Some people pay good money for the stuff if its in a nice shape (Marimo ball).


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, to a point, but this stuff absolutely covers my moss and swallows it in a blanket of thick hairs. I don't mind it elsewhere, and on the back of the tank it is kind of pretty. But this tank has way too much algae anyway.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

A Marimo ball is a different type of clado, I believe. 

Yes, during your black out don't let even a sliver of light in. SO you can't feed your fish, dose the tank, NO LIGHT. Don't even peak. 

Do the H2O2 dosing by squirting it during lights on, pump off.

Good luck! 

Seattle Aquarist - I like that link too.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Tex Gal. Yesterday, I did peek







(sorry, didn't know







) and I think it is getting better. Also, thanks Seattle Aquarist for showing me that link. I agree. It's useful.


----------



## almightydolla (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had the clado (well, still do, but barely noticeable) in a couple of my tanks. It was completely infesting the moss I had in my tanks. I tried picking it out as much as possible every day - which helped. Then I threw 30 amano's at it in a 60gal, and that helped a little more. But the final straw on my worst tank was adding 2ml / gal of regular strength hydrogen peroxide dumped directly into the tank for 4 days straight. I didn't turn off the lights and didn't turn off the filters - and it still seemed to work. About 30 minutes after dumping it in, the tank should be bubbling all over the place.

No fish, shrimp or plants except for riccia seemed harmed. The riccia melted like ice cream on a hot day. The clado, on the other hand, turned an interesting brown anywhere that the water could flow through it. Now, I hardly see it, and only in areas where the moss is so thick that the water doesn't really flow through it, and it seems completely under control.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that sounds dangerous. My spot treatment/blackout method suggested by Tex Gal is working pretty well, but I might try that if it really starts to bug me. Thanks.


----------

